# Anyone used BMW car care products?



## Tommy2 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi all,

Has anybody ever used the BMW care care products? I work for BMW but have never tried any of them.

We have the stuff that comes in the seal and protect kits, the normal wash, polish and wax range and also the Eco friendly range.

Apparently the leather care stuff is really good, we have a customer that buys a few bottles at a time to use on his leather sofas too.

I suspect they are made buy another company and branded for BMW, I did hear the nano wax was by another brand but can't remember who.

Still waiting for my car back from the bodyshop (if it doesn't get written off) so glad I didn't do a full correction and detail before some old biddy smashed in to me!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

From what I recall, most of it is rebranded Einszett and Sonax products


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

they're ok, but not much more than that in my opinion. far better products on the market for the price, even with the staff discount you'll get. if you want leather stuff try LTT products, fantastic stuff. use them on my dads E92 M3 and works wonders.


----------



## Tommy2 (Mar 27, 2011)

Cheers guys,

I don't actually have leather seats but I have a bottle of leather lotion, hard wax and upholstery spray which I got FOC (legitimately might I add)

I have a very limited kit as I'm just getting in to this detailing thing. The mrs keeps telling me off for wanting to detail the hire car I'm in while mines at the bodyshop, lol.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Tommy2 said:


> Cheers guys,
> 
> I don't actually have leather seats but I have a bottle of leather lotion, hard wax and upholstery spray which I got FOC (legitimately might I add)
> 
> I have a very limited kit as I'm just getting in to this detailing thing. The mrs keeps telling me off for wanting to detail the hire car I'm in while mines at the bodyshop, lol.


Haha I always detail any hire or courtesey cars we have out, its nice to have a change from our usual cars.


----------



## Niall (Nov 22, 2009)

Used a few of BMW's products, the glass cleaner from the 'natural' range is vey good imo, prefer it to the stoners invisible glass I carted back from Florida. Cleans really well and seems to stop the interior steaming up as much. The 'natural' interior cleaner is also quite good, leaves everything with a matte finish.

Don't rate the polishes or wax at all though, only other thing I'd recommend is the alcantara cleaner which comes in a foaming aerosol can. Left CSL steering wheel and seats like new, dirt it pulled out was unbelievable and noticeably lifted the pile of the material.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Franzpan said:


> Haha I always detail any hire or courtesey cars we have out, its nice to have a change from our usual cars.


i do to decent place to practice new stuff on


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

my boss gave me the car set out of his new X5. the tyre shine and plastic emulsion are very good. the shampoo's not bad either.


----------



## Tommy2 (Mar 27, 2011)

I've only gone as far as washing it with dodo juice basics of bling, it really needs a claying and polish but as I only clayed a tiny section of my car (which I think needs a more coarse clay to make any difference) I don't wanna mess it up and have to pay for the damage, lol.

Do you go as far as waxing on hire cars?


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

The shampoo is meant to be quite good from what i've heard.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Tommy2 said:


> I've only gone as far as washing it with dodo juice basics of bling, it really needs a claying and polish but as I only clayed a tiny section of my car (which I think needs a more coarse clay to make any difference) I don't wanna mess it up and have to pay for the damage, lol.
> 
> Do you go as far as waxing on hire cars?


i'm being lent an E34 535i as a courtesy car whilst my BMW E21 goes in for a service. i've driven it before and it has over 230k miles on it and drives like an absolute train, and like it has 50k miles on it (in all fairness, it's been maintained by a BMW indy for the last 15 years...). paint work is really tatty so as a thanks to the company lending it to me (i've been taking my car there for 3 years now and know them well) i'm going to wash, de-tar, clay, polish and put some collinite on it. doubt i'll put gtechniq C2 on it as it's too pricey but colli is very cheap. hopefully they'll knock some money of the next bill :lol:


----------



## AndyG72 (Apr 17, 2011)

My BMW 8 years old and it still has the kit in it, it seems like its been used once or twice so in my eyes it cant be much cop then.


----------



## Tommy2 (Mar 27, 2011)

Got any pics of them cars E21Ross?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> i do to decent place to practice new stuff on


LMAO yes! oops I just burnt through the paint... O well ill knoe not to go that far again :lol:


----------

